# What's your opinion on IQ Option's platform?



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm thinking about using them to trade some crypto and maybe gamble some in Binary or Digital. What's your take on it? Have any of you used it?


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jan 21, 2020)

Smells gay


----------



## Christ Cried (Jan 21, 2020)

TendieMan said:


> Smells gay


All cryptofaggotry is gay, trust the federal reserve and the banking system goy


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Jan 21, 2020)

Christ Cried said:


> All cryptofaggotry is gay, trust the federal reserve and the banking system goy


_>Imagine using a currency instead of bartering._


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Jan 21, 2020)

After reading:








						Brutally Honest Review of IQ Option - Exposed! | Trade Options With Me
					

This Is The ONLY Actual Honest Review Of IQ Option. All Other Reviews Are Sponsored By IQ Option And Therefore, They Aren't Honest!




					tradeoptionswithme.com
				



and 








						IQ Option is rated "Bad" with 1.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
					

Do you agree with IQ Option's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 154 customers have already said.




					www.trustpilot.com
				




I could never give these people my money, or any money I am fiduciary of.

Gambling? Really? Online?


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 21, 2020)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> After reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just read the same reviews. I knew there was something fishy about those binary options. Thanks man.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jan 21, 2020)

BONE_Buddy said:


> _>Imagine using a currency instead of bartering._



_>Imagine bartering instead of living the ancap dream and ruling by force_


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Jan 21, 2020)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> _>Imagine bartering instead of living the ancap dream and ruling by force_


I mean, that is bartering.

I get what I want in return for a 55 gr projectile at 3,200 ft/s. 

Equivalent exchange in my opinion.

This is so off topic, sorry.


----------

